# Recommend a female composer to the poster above



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Like the title says:

In this thread you post a work by a female composer you like and the poster below you has to recommend you a work by a female composer they like and you might also.

I'll start with this:


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2020)

Representing Canada - Ana Sokolović


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

The Amy Beach violin sonata performed by my absolute favorite violinist, Arturo Delmoni.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

A long-time favorite of mine, associated with the new music label Vienna Modern Masters, and a composer who sent me a signed copy of her opera _Hamlet_, a disc I treasure in my collection:









Nancy Van de Vate - Trio For Clarinet, Viola And Piano


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Édith Canat de Chizy






*Moïra* for cello & orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Grazyna Bacewicz. Can't say I'm all that familiar, but her string quartets are phenomenal.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I hope my predecessor above would like the delightful songs of Pauline Garcia Viardot. Will try and find a video link that works!

EDIT - try this, from a treasurable recording Bartoli made (with Myung-Whun Chung a wonderful accompanist) about a dozen years ago, before she became a show pony:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_jtZigMj5Q


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Cécile Chaminade:


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Elizabeth Poston (1905-1987)


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Lucija Garuta (1902-1977) : Piano Concerto in F sharp minor (1952) **MUST HEAR**





the magic starts at 2:50


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Eliane Radigue - Triptych (1978) 




Synthesized noise/drone music. This is about an hour long, but it's divided into three 20 minute pieces. I enjoy in e.g. the first piece the gradual transition from a "beach/waves" brown noise to a low and overtone-rich pitch that eventually breathes and pulsates, then transforms into wind. It's quite delicate. The sound of the third piece is immediately delightful and rich. Take a shot at this!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Hidden

Chaya Czernowin


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

*Rebecca CLARKE* (1886-1979)

*Viola Sonata* (1919) 
:: Nisbeth & Forsberg [BIS '16] ~23½ minutes
http://www.classicalm.com/en/disk/9077/Let-Beauty-Awake---Nisbeth-Forsberg (tracks 4-6)

*Piano Trio* (1921) 
:: Lincoln Trio [Cedille '15] ~24½ minutes





*Passacaglia On an Old English Tune* (1941) for viola & piano
:: Dukes & Rahman [Naxos '04] ~5 minutes





*"I'll bid my heart be still"* (1944) for viola & piano
:: Dukes & Rahman [Naxos '04] ~3½ minutes





Superficially, the music of the Sonata and the Trio sounds like an amalgam of Debussy, Ravel, Bartók, Vaughan Williams, Bridge, Szymanowski, and Bloch, but everything has been subsumed/assimilated into an original if eclectic whole for the most part. Clarke seems out of her element in the relatively happy/festive/upbeat music, which can sound contrived and out of place, but the bulk of the music is to my liking. None of Clarke's other major works have won me over, but a couple of her minor works have, particularly her simple but sublime setting for viola & piano of the Scottish border tune "I'll bid my heart be still." Passacaglia On an Old English Tune, also for viola & piano, is rather formal, stilted, and heavy, but it's intriguing and perversely likable for that.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

A very recent (2020) work by Beatriz Ferreyra:

Huellas Entreveradas


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Been listening to the very atmospheric

*Olga Neuwirth's Lost Highway Suite (2008) 
*


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

My favorite composer's wife:






Resembles a mix of Bobby and Mendelssohn.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Been listening to the very atmospheric
> 
> *Olga Neuwirth's Lost Highway Suite (2008)
> *


I've heard about this before, making an opera out of a Lynch movie seems like a weird task I'm not sure would come off right, theatrically speaking.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2020)

Flying the colours -

Jocelyn Morlock - the pride of St. Bonifice, Manitoba...


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Thea Musgrave (born 27 May 1928) is a Scottish composer of opera and classical music. She has lived in the United States since 1972.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Vasks said:


> Thea Musgrave (born 27 May 1928) is a Scottish composer of opera and classical music. She has lived in the United States since 1972.


I'm a big fan of Thea Musgrave's!

How about Joan Tower?

Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

chu42 said:


> My favorite composer's wife:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some people said this sounded like Chopin's concertos:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

*Helena Tulve : "Extinction des choses vues"*






*"Silmaja"*


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeah but female composers can't do what male composers can do. Female conductors can do maybe stuff like Tchaikovsky and Mendelsohn, but they could never conduct something like Wagner or Brahms. Mahler is right out. Women have a place and we love them for it but they should stay there. I love Lili Boulanger. She has very nice pieces, and her pieces could be conduced by a woman, clearly, since a woman composed it. Anyway, my main point is that women are very good players but not good conductors.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Dedalus said:


> Yeah but female composers can't do what male composers can do. Female conductors can do maybe stuff like Tchaikovsky and Mendelsohn, but they could never conduct something like Wagner or Brahms. Mahler is right out. Women have a place and we love them for it but they should stay there. I love Lili Boulanger. She has very nice pieces, and her pieces could be conduced by a woman, clearly, since a woman composed it. Anyway, my main point is that women are very good players but not good conductors.


Please leave this thread


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Dedalus said:


> Yeah but female composers can't do what male composers can do. Female conductors can do maybe stuff like Tchaikovsky and Mendelsohn, but they could never conduct something like Wagner or Brahms. Mahler is right out. Women have a place and we love them for it but they should stay there. I love Lili Boulanger. She has very nice pieces, and her pieces could be conduced by a woman, clearly, since a woman composed it. *Anyway, my main point is that women are very good players but not good conductors.*


I entirely disagree with this view, but I don't want to hi-jack the thread. I suppose your post might be a kind of provocation to start up some debate on the subject (?). If you seriously mean it, then Sofia Gubaidulina as composer and Simone Young as conductor would suffice to prove you wrong. Hearing any traces of any "_fabricated_ feminine trace" in their music-making's gonna be tough.

I'm neither a leftist nor an advocate for feminism myself. Actually I'm very little "-ist" and always suspicious of any "-isms", but arguments like yours would probably help most women in becoming radical feminists. And a few men too, I dare say.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Dedalus said:


> Yeah but female composers can't do what male composers can do. Female conductors can do maybe stuff like Tchaikovsky and Mendelsohn, but they could never conduct something like Wagner or Brahms. Mahler is right out. Women have a place and we love them for it but they should stay there. I love Lili Boulanger. She has very nice pieces, and her pieces could be conduced by a woman, clearly, since a woman composed it. Anyway, my main point is that women are very good players but not good conductors.


I am vaguely hoping that this is parody but it is so hard to tell these days.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Back to the thread's topic then.

I'd recommend a couple of contemporary composers. Any work by Sofia Gubaidulina, one of my favourite composers of all times. Check out the Finnish composer Kaija Saariaho too.

Regards,

Vincula

EDIT: This is a wonderful thread. I seriously encourage you all to keep adding relevant content. I'm reading, listening and always willing to learn


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

JAS said:


> I am vaguely hoping that this is parody but it is so hard to tell these days.


Females could never withstand the stress of conducting an entire symphony by Mahler, let alone Wagner. They have hollow bones.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

vtpoet said:


> They have hollow bones.


And are prone to fits of hysteria.



vincula said:


> Check out the Finnish composer Kaija Saariaho too.


Any particular works or recordings recommended?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Barbara Strozzi - Arie a voce sola, Op. 8: Che si può fare


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Dedalus said:


> Yeah but female composers can't do what male composers can do. Female conductors can do maybe stuff like Tchaikovsky and Mendelsohn, but they could never conduct something like Wagner or Brahms. Mahler is right out. Women have a place and we love them for it but they should stay there. I love Lili Boulanger. She has very nice pieces, and her pieces could be conduced by a woman, clearly, since a woman composed it. Anyway, my main point is that women are very good players but not good conductors.


Women are not good conductors...?
It's just as well my old friend Iris Lemare [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iris_Lemare] is not around to hear you say that. Give you a piece of her mind, she would.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

P.S. I nominate Germaine Tailleferre - try her lovely Piano Trio:


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

JAS said:


> I am vaguely hoping that this is parody but it is so hard to tell these days.


A Poe:

A person who writes a parody that is mistaken for the real thing. Due to Poe's Law, it is almost impossible to tell if a person is a Poe unless they admit to it.

One can only hope.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

erki said:


> *Helena Tulve : "Extinction des choses vues"*


I consider myself pretty democratic in what I'll listen to, and I have a lot of very wild music in my collection. Tulve's "Extinction" however strikes my ears as a lot less "musical" than the orchestra's tuning-up before the conductor arrives!


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

NoCoPilot said:


> And are prone to fits of hysteria.
> 
> Any particular works or recordings recommended?







Regards,

Vincula


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Like the title says:
> 
> In this thread you post a work by a female composer you like and the poster below you has to recommend you a work by a female composer they like and you might also.
> 
> I'll start with this:


Just saw this thread. Marti Epstein was one of my teachers in college. Studied contemporary techniques and analysis with her. She is an awesome teacher. Told us a story once about cooking dinner for Bernstein when she was studying at Tanglewood. He liked her music. She was there with Knussen too.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

NoCoPilot said:


> I consider myself pretty democratic in what I'll listen to, and I have a lot of very wild music in my collection. Tulve's "Extinction" however strikes my ears as a lot less "musical" than the orchestra's tuning-up before the conductor arrives!


Haha! I think you mistook the one minute orchestra tuning-up in the beginning for actual piece.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Rebecca Saunders - Fury


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I love that piece! ^^^

I listened to this spectacular contemporary String Quartet SanAntone shared in another thread:

[video]https://www.google.com/search?q=drip+music+string+quartet&oq=dri&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j69i59l3j0i273.2163j0j7&client=ms-android-verizon&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#[/video]


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Dedalus said:


> Yeah but female composers can't do what male composers can do.


So how much of that do you think is due to people like you telling women what they can and can't do?

I'm guessing that you also believe that women couldn't vote in the US until 1920 because they just didn't feel like it.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

chu42 said:


> So how much of that do you think is due to people like you telling women what they can and can't do?
> 
> I'm guessing that you also believe that women couldn't vote in the US until 1920 because they just didn't feel like it.


I believe women composers can do anything men can.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Malin Bang - "splinters of ebullient rebellion"


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Unsuk Chin - Rocana (2008) 




A sumptuous and active orchestral work. I enjoy its spatial qualities.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Michelle Lou - Untitled Three Part Construction (2014) 




For accordion and two percussionists. Has a rhythmic and physical electroacoustic aesthetic.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

here's a classic


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Excellent recommendations. I wait for new interesting postings every day. Some I know, some I have forgotten but many new.
Here is another Estonian woman composer: *Galina Grigorjeva*


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

NoCoPilot said:


> And are prone to fits of hysteria.


Not very liberal lol:lol:


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Flamme said:


> Not very liberal lol:lol:


If you know the history of this "diagnosis" it's incredibly liberal.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Liza Lim - an ocean beyond earth

(2016)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Marie Jaëll (née Trautmann) (1846 - 1925)


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Maria Newman..

http://www.malibufriendsofmusic.org/composermarianewman.html

"Maria Newman is the youngest of 9-time Academy Award-winning composer Alfred Newman's seven children. She is also the sister of lauded film composers/conductors Thomas Newman and David Newman, and the cousin of the amazing Randy Newman. Maria Newman's recording studio is based in Malibu, California, where she resides with her family in a California craftsman home designed by the brilliant architect, Eric Lloyd Wright. Newman is married to American conductor, Scott Hosfeld."


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

*Ester Mägi*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Ellen Arkbro - Chords

Brutal, yet mesmerizing...


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Kassia - 9th century female composer


----------



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

Peggy Glanville-Hicks (1912-1990)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Adriana Hölszky - Aperion


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Lots of great women composers have already been mentioned. I came late to including women composers in my collection; and I think that part of the reason why quality classical music by women composers was considered to be so few and far between was more social that anything else. So because about 97% of the heart of the standard repertoire consists of works created by dead European men; it was assumed, if only on an unconscious level, that only a dead European male could compose anything of quality. In actuality there are many examples that demonstrate that women are perfectly capable of being very fine and outstanding composers of classical music. Some of my favorites are Amy Beach, Florence Price, Jennifer Higdon, Unsuk Chin, Yi Chen, Ellen Taffe Zwillich, Gloria Coates, and Joan Tower. Vivian Fung is a young lady who hails from Canada who has composed some interesting works. Fung has a style that is creative and eclectic; sometimes experimental but very listenable given an even chance.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Marianna Martines (1744-1812)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)




----------

